# Getting rid of auto software update



## apetoadapus (Nov 11, 2011)

Just started getting automatic software update notices on my rooted T-Mobile s2. I cannot ignore or get rid of icon, cannot update. All it allows me to do is postpone the update. Any ideas on how to get rid of this?


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

did you try freezing system updates in Titanium backup?


----------



## apetoadapus (Nov 11, 2011)

I searched the list but I'm not sure what it would be labeled as.


----------



## Gman (Sep 4, 2011)

System updates 


apetoadapus said:


> I searched the list but I'm not sure what it would be labeled as.


----------



## apetoadapus (Nov 11, 2011)

Don't see that listed. Only "system manager application" and "systeminfo."


----------



## apetoadapus (Nov 11, 2011)

The icon I see for the software update (red arrow pointing to lower left, blue arrow pointing upper right) is also used by the "device management 3.0" heading in the Titanium Backup list.


----------



## jasnn (Dec 28, 2011)

Device management is actually the app you need to freeze. You can delete any Device management data, and then freeze it, and you shouldn't get anymore device update notifications.

Good Luck..


----------

